# Mounting Solaris partition

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I just installed zfs-fuse.

However, trying to mount zfs filesystem gives:

```

IgorsGentoo igor # mount -t zfs /dev/hdd2 /mnt/solaris

mount: unknown filesystem type 'zfs'

IgorsGentoo igor #

```

What needs to be done in order to mount ZFS from OpenSolaris?

Thank you.

----------

## Kobboi

Maybe read the instructions you get after installing the package? The main command is zfs (like explained in the PDF) and it needs the zfs-fuse daemon running, for example via the provided init-script.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Kobboi,

What PDF file you are referring to? I ran zfs and it gave me a lot of options, but I need more on each one of them.

And there is no "man" page on it...

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

This is what I tried so far:

```

IgorsGentoo igor # zfs mount -a -v /dev/hdd2 /mnt/solaris

too many arguments

usage:

        mount

        mount [-vO] [-o opts] <-a | filesystem>

For the property list, run: zfs set|get

For the delegated permission list, run: zfs allow|unallow

IgorsGentoo igor # zfs mount -v /dev/hdd2 /mnt/solaris

too many arguments

usage:

        mount

        mount [-vO] [-o opts] <-a | filesystem>

For the property list, run: zfs set|get

For the delegated permission list, run: zfs allow|unallow

IgorsGentoo igor # zfs mount -v /dev/hdd2

cannot open '/dev/hdd2': invalid dataset name

IgorsGentoo igor # mount -t zfs /dev/hdd2 /mnt/solaris

mount: unknown filesystem type 'zfs'

```

Since the last command does not work, I can't put the new line in /etc/fstab...

Thank you.

----------

## Kobboi

Like I said, read the instructions after the installation.

 *Quote:*   

>  * To debug and play with ZFS-FUSE make sure you have a recent 2.6.xx
> 
>  * series kernel with the FUSE module compiled in OR built as a
> 
>  * kernel module.
> ...

 

I have no experience with ZFS, I can only point you to the PDF,

----------

